# Sample diet for 8 week old pup?



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

I have fed 3 dogs a raw diet over the past 25 years but I don't think I ever started a pup on raw right away (or else I have forgotten! )

I'm getting my new 8 week old puppy next week, and I think he is being fed a diet of goats milk, tripe and puppy kibble right now. I will transition slowly to the new diet, but can someone give me an example of a raw menu for an 8 week old? I do have plenty of chicken necks and ground turkey on hand, but wonder if I should wait to feed the duck necks I also have. Should I continue the goats milk?

Thanks!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Our pup comes home in a week and a half and this is basically what I'm starting with....

Starting at 1.8lbs a day, split into two meals. Both meals would have an equal amount of RMB, MM and OM.

RMB – 12.6 oz
MM – 14 oz
OM – 1.4 oz

I'm going to add a heaping teaspoon of Tripe to each dinner.

I'm going to give 1-2 raw eggs a week until he's 6 months and then go to 2-3 a week.

At 4 months old, I'm going to start supplementing salmon oil/Vit E.

I'm going to start Maximus off with Chicken necks and wings as the RMB and chicken meat as the MM. I'm going to be using Beef and Pork heart as the main MM and will introduce/try those out a week after the chicken to see how he handles the new protein source. 

For the OM, I'm going to use Beef liver and Beef Kidney. 

I'm also buying Pork necks, turkey necks, Chicken backs, thighs and leg quarters to use as his RMB as he gets older.

Reason for 2 meals, is that I work full time and won't be able to come home to feed him "lunch". If you can, it's recommended to feed 3 meals a day for the first few months.


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you so much- that's exactly what I was looking for!! 
Looks very easy to do. I was wondering when I should add the fish oil.


----------

